# ار جوا المساعده من مهندسي التصاميم الصناعيه



## الصباحي (4 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

اخواني المهندسين............................ المحترمين


انا اقوم بتصنيع خزانات الوقود والمياه بجميع انواعها...... (( محطات البترول - مصانع الزيوت - مصانع الاسمنت - والازفلت ........ الخ ))

واليوم تقدم لي طلب عرض اسعار لخزانات عموديه تصنع في الموقع وذلك لكبرحجمها ((( كما الرسم التوضيحي في المرفق ))) 


القطر 10 متر - الارتفاع 6.5 متر بعده سماكات

ومطلوب مننا رسم لها


لذا ارجوا منكم ان تزودوني برسم (( تصميم - كروكي )) دقيق للمواصفات والاكسسوارات الخاصه بالخزان الواحد ويكون الرسم للخزان من الداخل والشكل الخارجي وعمل فتحات تعبئه والتفريغ الشكل السلم الخارجي 


اتمنا ان يكون الرد او ارسال الرسومات علي البريد الاتي [email protected]

واذا الله سهل لنا واخذنا المشروع بعد تقديم الرسومات التي ترسلوها لنا لن ننساكم باذن الله بما يمدنا الله سبحانه وتعالي


----------



## الصباحي (4 أبريل 2011)

يا طيبين وين الردووووود


----------



## abue tycer (11 أبريل 2011)

*مرجع*

*Guide to Storage Tanks and Equipment*
اعلاه عنوان لكتاب شامل لتصميم الخزانات على موقع
GOOGLE BOOK​


----------

